# A bottom feed mod is born



## kimbo

I came across this wile on Facebook:






I spoke to the creators. The are a small clone company that want to move away from the norm and give the vaping community a cheap authentic bottom feed mod.

The mod will be named KUI after the Chinese characters it will be decorated with.

*According to Wikipedia*: Classic texts use this name for the legendary musician Kui who invented music and dancing; for the one-legged mountain demon or rain-god Kui variously said to resemble a Chinese dragon, a drum, or a monkey with a human face; and for the Kuiniu wild yak or buffalo.

At this stage the mod is still in its infancy and will undergo quite a lot of changes to the finished product. The mod will be done in aluminum and they are aiming at a retail price of between $30 and $50 per mod.

If you want to follow the progress, here is the Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/Scanstech

I will post more as i get some more news 





These are just for looks, they will change as the Mod goes into production but i just wanted to show you

They gave me the dimensions as well
Depth - 22mm
Height - 86mm Without the catch cup
Width - 41mm

These might chance a small amount in the final version

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean

Would be great to see the finished product. Thanks for this news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

Nice, any idea as to a time line?


----------



## kimbo

ESH said:


> Nice, any idea as to a time line?



If all goes well they should be ready in about two three weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

nice find @kimbo 
looks interesting.
everytime i see one of these i feel like i should have a go at it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ESH

Marzuq said:


> nice find @kimbo
> looks interesting.
> everytime i see one of these i feel like i should have a go at it


Me too.
For $30 to $50, I'll give it a go when it becomes available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Interesting


----------



## Al3x

If you doing a group buy @kimbo put me down for 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

Al3x said:


> If you doing a group buy @kimbo put me down for 1


Me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

As soon as testing is done, and i get the go ahead. I will start a group buy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hash Punk

Nice! Let me know about the group buy aswel if you don't mind. Might just need two of those..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Im in also for a pre order. Maybe you could ask them if they can make a version with a chip inside.


----------



## kimbo

Matt said:


> Im in also for a pre order. Maybe you could ask them if they can make a version with a chip inside.



Actually i did ask them, they told me they want to keep cost down at the moment. With the cost of a DNA being almost $30 just that will double the price


----------



## Daniel

yup keen as well on one sign me up !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

From the FB page: The contacts for the mod, copper alloy for the best performance


----------



## kimbo

Update in OP

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHITELABEL

kimbo said:


> I came across this wile on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the creators. The are a small clone company that want to move away from the norm and give the vaping community a cheap authentic bottom feed mod.
> 
> The mod will be named KUI after the Chinese characters it will be decorated with.
> 
> *According to Wikipedia*: Classic texts use this name for the legendary musician Kui who invented music and dancing; for the one-legged mountain demon or rain-god Kui variously said to resemble a Chinese dragon, a drum, or a monkey with a human face; and for the Kuiniu wild yak or buffalo.
> 
> At this stage the mod is still in its infancy and will undergo quite a lot of changes to the finished product. The mod will be done in aluminum and they are aiming at a retail price of between $30 and $50 per mod.
> 
> If you want to follow the progress, here is the Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/Scanstech
> 
> I will post more as i get some more news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just for looks, they will change as the Mod goes into production but i just wanted to show you
> 
> They gave me the dimensions as well
> Depth - 22mm
> Height - 86mm Without the catch cup
> Width - 41mm
> 
> These might chance a small amount in the final version


Nice find dude, these look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

@kimbo that end result looks amazing. not what i expected at all. all of a sudden i feel interest brewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> @kimbo that end result looks amazing. not what i expected at all. all of a sudden i feel interest brewing


Yea I had butterflies in my tummy when I saw these. I new I will be able to afford a nice bottom feed mod 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

If all goes according to plan they will go on sale by the 10th ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> If all goes according to plan they will go on sale by the 10th ​


 a bf mod for that price... definitely worth trying out. And if its crap i can use the spares to build my bf regulated mod somewhere in the future

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ESH

Ooooo goody goody goody, cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

I see they have the KUI mod on the new website 

http://scans-electronic.com/product/kui-bottom-feeder/


----------



## zadiac

Will monitor the progress of this little gem closely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

See the web site says a 14 mm atomizer is included. Wonder if that catch cup limits the mod to that size atomizer?


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> See the web site says a 14 mm atomizer is included. Wonder if that catch cup limits the mod to that size atomizer?



Morning @Andre i will ask them .. i am sure they said the the catch cup limits the size of the atty. I am going out for most of the day, i will post when i get back


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> See the web site says a 14 mm atomizer is included. Wonder if that catch cup limits the mod to that size atomizer?



Sorry i took so long

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> Sorry i took so long




thats pretty much the same size as a Reo Grand.
which also means its a perfect fit in the hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

When are you starting the groupbuy @kimbo ?


----------



## kimbo

Matt said:


> When are you starting the groupbuy @kimbo ?



I can open a group buy now .. I just thought i will test fist and then we start .. but i will open one now


----------



## kimbo

Matt said:


> When are you starting the groupbuy @kimbo ?



OK group buy open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Details details!


----------



## kimbo

Daniel said:


> Details details!


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kui-bottom-feed-mod.7319/


----------



## huffnpuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rc...bKKqKZ8AOHz0Uew&bvm=bv.81456516,d.ZGU&cad=rja

Well Reomods contacted them, seems like the Reo is patented and now Reo is calling patent infringement.

So seems like there will be some changes comming

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Custom RDA for the KUI mod


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDUQFjAB&url=http://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/USD649708.pdf&ei=cuKHVPKYGMPoUvzQg7gI&usg=AFQjCNH0M6h1ruyqQmzhFc-rsaizyppu3A&sig2=qyBn0RTbKKqKZ8AOHz0Uew&bvm=bv.81456516,d.ZGU&cad=rja
> 
> Well Reomods contacted them, seems like the Reo is patented and now Reo is calling patent infringement.
> 
> So seems like there will be some changes comming


Think that patent is for the US only, but, yes, a huge potential market for them.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Think that patent is for the US only, but, yes, a huge potential market for them.


 @Andre i am not sure how this works .. but the collection cup differs from the mods ..

Must the mods be exactly the same or just about the same?


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Andre i am not sure how this works .. but the collection cup differs from the mods ..
> 
> Must the mods be exactly the same or just about the same?


Just about.....


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Just about.....



ok thank you


----------



## Alex

To borrow the quote:

I'll stick with my floor denting, toe smashing, creek dunking, run over it with a mower, kick it down a gravel road, pick it up, dust it off, change a wet wick if it went swimming, squonk and vape original.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

meh patent shmatent , no issues my side ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

This is very tempting. Nice find @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

kimbo said:


> Custom RDA for the KUI mod


Hey kimbo this looks like it can support dual coils I'm i right?


----------



## Yiannaki

dr phil said:


> Hey kimbo this looks like it can support dual coils I'm i right?


With a tri -Post design. There's no doubt it will support dual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

dr phil said:


> Hey kimbo this looks like it can support dual coils I'm i right?



yes 

Tx @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Sorry they gave me some photo's the day before or after xmas, i for got to post them 

This is still on the assembly line. There will o-rings added and so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> Sorry they gave me some photo's the day before or after xmas, i for got to post them
> 
> This is still on the assembly line. There will o-rings added and so.
> 
> View attachment 18492
> 
> View attachment 18493



I like the airflow on there. 

Now I'm excited to see the whole finished product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Riddle said:


> I like the airflow on there.
> 
> Now I'm excited to see the whole finished product.


 
That makes two of us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Hi

Just an update. This is the BF RDA that will come with the KUI mod. Scans will be selling them separate at $8

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster

Ooooo. Looks purdy, skinny but purdy


----------



## abdul

so its not included in the KUI mod?


----------



## kimbo

abdul said:


> so its not included in the KUI mod?



If you buy the mod you get the atty with, but they just told me they will be selling the atty separate for the other people with bottom feeders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Win!!!


----------



## abdul

nice, cant wait. the need to test and finish production now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> Just an update. This is the BF RDA that will come with the KUI mod. Scans will be selling them separate at $8
> View attachment 18953


$8 is not bad at all.


----------



## kimbo

Riddle said:


> $8 is not bad at all.


 Yes i thought so as well, i will take orders with the KUI group buy for the people that just want an atty 

The order is already so big another few atty's will not drop the plane

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> Yes i thought so as well, i will take orders with the KUI group buy for the people that just want an atty
> 
> The order is already so big another few atty's will not drop the plane



It might just. Any news on completion yet?


----------



## kimbo

Riddle said:


> It might just. Any news on completion yet?


@Riddle they told me round about the tenth give or take a day, i told them not to rush and bring a bad quality mod on the market, In this game you have just one chance and if you get a bad name you are screwed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hash Punk

kimbo said:


> @Riddle they told me round about the tenth give or take a day, i told them not to rush and bring a bad quality mod on the market, In this game you have just one chance and if you get a bad name you are screwed


Couldn't agree more. Although the waiting is killing me slowly. Lots of excitement and anticipation for this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Really great find @kimbo  
Thank you bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> @Riddle they told me round about the tenth give or take a day, i told them not to rush and bring a bad quality mod on the market, In this game you have just one chance and if you get a bad name you are screwed



Thanks. Yeah you are right. Rather a good mod that took time then a crap one that was done in a rush.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm in for just the atty plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> Yes i thought so as well, i will take orders with the KUI group buy for the people that just want an atty
> 
> The order is already so big another few atty's will not drop the plane


You sure? The way things have been going with the planes lately, you never know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Just add the atty to the group buy. the cost is $8 but until we do the order i am not sure about the shipping, you can work on $12 as a total price, i cant see it be more than that


----------



## kimbo

Sample photo's are out 

This is so they can tell the factory what to change before they go into full prodution 

dont look at the color lol






From SCANS what they will change from here:

bigger window, thicker positive contact bar
bigger button
and other colors

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> Sample photo's are out
> 
> This is so they can tell the factory what to change before they go into full prodution
> 
> dont look at the color lol
> 
> View attachment 19156
> View attachment 19155
> View attachment 19154
> 
> 
> From SCANS what they will change from here:
> 
> bigger window, thicker positive contact bar
> bigger button
> and other colors



That colour is a bit funky but I think the design looks good. A lot like the REO though.


----------



## kimbo

Riddle said:


> That colour is a bit funky but I think the design looks good. A lot like the REO though.


mate that is just short of fugly 

that is why i said dont look at the color, the photo's are just to keep the people in the loop at what is going on at the moment


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> mate that is just short of fugly
> 
> that is why i said dont look at the color, the photo's are just to keep the people in the loop at what is going on at the moment



They can at least keep us in the loop with nicer colours.


----------



## ESH

I quite like the colour, but then I have been told that I special

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Pravs

What colours will they be available in @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

Pravs said:


> What colours will they be available in @kimbo


looks like black and silver


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> Sample photo's are out
> 
> This is so they can tell the factory what to change before they go into full prodution
> 
> dont look at the color lol
> 
> From SCANS what they will change from here:
> 
> bigger window, thicker positive contact bar
> bigger button
> and other colors



I have to agree on the bigger window ... the one on the photos is tiny tiny

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

It looks like a plasterer's radio . Design looks solid though, awesome can't wait! .


----------



## Alex

Needs a bigger window for sure


via iphone


----------



## Oren

Pigeon p00 patina...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

Oren said:


> Pigeon p00 patina...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hash Punk

ESH said:


> I quite like the colour, but then I have been told that I special


Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy knowing im not the only one who likes the color

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ESH

Hash Punk said:


> Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy knowing im not the only one who likes the color


So that makes two normal people among the strange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

And here is the final photo's of the KUI

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

are there any close ups of the deck @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

Riaz said:


> are there any close ups of the deck @kimbo


 I will ask them to take one for us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Riaz said:


> are there any close ups of the deck @kimbo


 He said he will take some tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

I enhanced this a bit to show the engraving

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dassie

kimbo said:


> View attachment 20885
> 
> 
> I enhanced this a bit to show the engraving


Can't wait!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen

Are there any pics of the silver...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

I will ask them to take some 

But will have to be tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa

Absolutely beautiful mod, thank you so much for all of your trouble @kimbo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Stephen said:


> Are there any pics of the silver...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

The raw finish looks much better to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21156
> 
> View attachment 21157
> 
> View attachment 21158


That looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Riaz said:


> are there any close ups of the deck @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21156
> 
> View attachment 21157
> 
> View attachment 21158


Crap that is nice. Now I want a silver one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

I am downloading two new video's from them. It is just very slow, i will upload to youtube today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Thanks for all the effort @kimbo 

Cant wait for these bad boys to arrive


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21159


WTH is going on there? Looks like someone wicked it with a Blue Crane's neck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle

LandyMan said:


> WTH is going on there? Looks like someone wicked it with a Blue Crane's neck


They not real vapers. They just make the stuff take sure it works.


----------



## kimbo

Riddle said:


> They not real vapers. They just make the stuff take sure it works.


He does not vape nor smoke, like @Riddle said .. just to see it work

Looking at that it looks like a 0.4 - 0.5 ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> He does not vape nor smoke, like @Riddle said .. just to see it work
> 
> Looking at that it looks like a 0.4 - 0.5 ohm


Yeah coz you don't see the guy posting a pic of him chucking the vapor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> He does not vape nor smoke, like @Riddle said .. just to see it work
> 
> Looking at that it looks like a 0.4 - 0.5 ohm


Yeah I know ... still looks like a Crane's neck though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Silver looks awesome! Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Did i ever ask what the price is on these ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## kimbo

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Did i ever ask what the price is on these ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


on the group buy it was R460 .. that include shipping from china and cusstoms


----------



## SirMCDeats

kimbo said:


> on the group buy it was R460 .. that include shipping from china and cusstoms



Dammit, I missed the group buy.

Any chance you ordered an extra one?


----------



## kimbo

no sorry but the chance is good i will be ordering again after the Chinese holiday, but not at that price


----------



## VapeSnow

Wow this silver looks good. If anybody on the group buy would like a black one we can swap.  just throwing it out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@LandyMan you Crane's neck in action

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21156
> 
> View attachment 21157
> 
> View attachment 21158


Thanks Kimbo, the silver looks awesome, very happy with my choice of colour especially when we all had to order blind...


----------

